# New App to identify best mobile package for you...



## onekeano (22 Jun 2014)

Heard them talk about this new app (Android only) which tracks your usage (calls / data and SMS) and identifies which is best for you - it's free.. 

Just downloaded it myself but sounds like a useful tool [broken link removed]

Roy


----------



## monagt (22 Jun 2014)

Did you check the permissions it requested? Are they all required? 
"call, sms, and data usage records" is a lot of info to give an app (from where?)


----------



## Leo (23 Jun 2014)

Some answers to those questions on their site here. Irish company, but they don't include the basics such as physical contact address on their site.


----------



## monagt (23 Jun 2014)

Hmm,
I wonder if their unique key is linked to the IMEI (device ID, IMSI (subscriber ID) and ICC-ID (SIM card serial number)?

Records of all numbers and dates of calls and SMS stored (safely?)
Each users most contacted numbers stored.


----------



## vandriver (23 Jun 2014)

Doesn't have three?


----------

